# Appendectomy-My Surgeons Performed



## RODRIGUEZL (Apr 29, 2008)

My Surgeons Performed An Appendectomy (nothing Wrong With Appendix) But Diagnosis Was That Of Pelvic Inflammatory Disease. I Should Be Billing For Exploratory Laparotomy Only, Correct?


----------



## Monika Liddle (May 2, 2008)

Was the patient having symptoms (like abd. pain) that made them suspect appendicitis?


----------



## RODRIGUEZL (May 5, 2008)

Yes She Was.

I Did Ask This Question At A Very Recent Seminar. The Answer Was That You Would Only Charge An Exploratory Laparotomy, The Appendectomy Is Incidental If There Is No Diagnosis To Substantiate The  Appendectomy....

Thank You!


----------



## epilcher (Jun 14, 2008)

*Appendectomy*

What diagnosis code would you use for this if there are no symptoms? I have a case where the patient was sent in to surgery for uterine prolapse and they removed the appendix.  There was nothing dx code related in the surgery report.


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 14, 2008)

Often, when a surgeon is performing abdominal surgery, they also remove the appendix.  Typically, it would be incidental to the main abdominal procedure.  If, in fact, they found gallstones or some other indication, you could charge for the appendectomy with modifier 59.  But again, in order to charge for it, the appendectomy would be subject to medical necessity.


----------

